# New Bike Shop in Conejo Valley!



## Upchuck (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey everyone, I hope you don't mind a little shameless advertising. I just wanted to get the word out that we are opening a new bike shop in Agoura Hills! 

It's a unique type of shop that is part destination, part retail. We are a full sales and service shop with a full scale espresso/coffee bar. Plenty of seating inside and out. Big screen TV's to watch race footage and live events. And lots more cool stuff to come! 

Follow us on facebook at JRA Bikes & Brew to see what brands we're carrying, demo dates, and when our upcoming Grand Opening date will be. Hope to see you there!

Thanks, Vince


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

best of luck! Look forward to visiting.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey, cool! That is the exact distance from my house at which I require a caffeine fix. To get cycling on tv, too? Awesome!


----------



## Upchuck (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks, JSR! Look forward to meeting you. 



JSR said:


> Hey, cool! That is the exact distance from my house at which I require a caffeine fix. To get cycling on tv, too? Awesome!


----------



## GeoKrpan (Feb 3, 2008)

It's in the same storefront once occupied by Sundance Cycles. If you had ever been to Sundance then you know where it is.


----------



## Upchuck (Feb 7, 2006)

The big Grand Opening day- Saturday May 25th. We are raffling off a bunch of really cool stuff: glasses, helmets, cycling clothes...and the grand prizes are a Garmin Edge 500 bundle, a pair of Vittoria EVO Hora shoes, a HR monitor, and a few tickets to Interbike! The raffle will start at 10am and run throughout the day. 

NeilPryde Bikes will also be on hand with their fleet of demo bikes for anyone who wants to ride what the UnitedHealthcare Pro team is riding in the ToCA
I hope to see a bunch of you there!


----------



## Upchuck (Feb 7, 2006)

Don't forget to come by JRA Bikes & Brew tomorrow! We are hosting our grand opening and would love to see you there. The coffee shop opens at 7am. At around 10-11 we will start our raffle that will go on all day. We have a lot of great prizes! NeilPryde will have their demo fleet for test rides. Jamis and Niner reps will also be present to answer any questions. And don't forget our Memorial Day weekend sale- 10% off bikes, parts and accessories!

EDIT: that sale was suppose to read 20% OFF!!


----------

